# 13 weeks! Gender guesses please! **UPDATE PAGE 3!**



## Jennifurball

Hi everyone, had my 12 week scan today and found I was 13 weeks exactly. Here he/she is.
 



Attached Files:







13769576_1109810452406895_7243354241757444839_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 41









13726591_1109810455740228_4064186852113066033_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 54


----------



## JasmineAnne

Hmm on the second picture, the nub is visible and is pointing straight out instead of up at an angle so that suggests girl! :)


----------



## Jennifurball

Oooh thank you! x :thumbup:


----------



## Isme

I'm guessing girl too. :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Leaning boy from pic 2 :)


----------



## Jennifurball

So confusing lol. I am going for a gender scan in a few weeks so we shall see!! x


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm also thinking boy but dunno why


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess :)


----------



## katie12

I guess girl x


----------



## Jennifurball

My gut feeling says boy, but I have a gender scan booked in 2 weeks! Any final guesses? :blush:


----------



## Apple111

I think girl with the nub angle x keep us updated. I just sent mine to gender expert and the predicted girl for us.. Ive got sender scan as well next week so we will see how right they are haha x


----------



## KirstenLou

I think girl x


----------



## Jennifurball

Apple111 said:


> I think girl with the nub angle x keep us updated. I just sent mine to gender expert and the predicted girl for us.. Ive got sender scan as well next week so we will see how right they are haha x

What is gender expert? x

Thanks for the replies ladies, I will actually be majorly shocked if it turns out to be a boy lol, even though I keep being drawn to boy clothes in the shops. :blush:


----------



## Apple111

It's a sight that I found ladies in here talking about so I checked it out. You can send them your scan pics and they look at skull, ramzi or nub theory. You can have reaults for free in around 7 days or pay for 24 hr result. I did it just for fun. Have gender scan on 10th so we will see ha x


----------



## Jennifurball

My gender scan is on 10th too! :haha:


----------



## Apple111

Exciting ha .. I'll update on Wednesday x look forward to seeing what colour bundles we have lol x


----------



## Kazy

Girl :)


----------



## kimmy04

I guess girl also


----------



## Jennifurball

Tomorrow is the big day!! I still think boy deep down but who knows lol x


----------



## Apple111

Ive just had another look at ur pics and still saying girl lol..lol forward to update :)


----------



## Jennifurball

Can't stand the wait! lol. 3 hours to go! :happydance:


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

I'm guessing girl


----------



## Jennifurball

boy!!! :baby: :blue:
 



Attached Files:







13886413_1124608994260374_5732022325137741948_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 21









13895533_1124609370927003_7602296060789559501_n.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 18









Babybond_6.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Kazy

Congrats!!


----------



## Hotbump

Congratulations!


----------



## Jennifurball

I'm still in shock! lol


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, wow a little boy :) congrats hon .. I had mine scan and its a BOY !! As well haha ., so much for gender expert ha..4d pic amazing 

Congrats again &#65039;xxx 
Apple x


----------



## Jennifurball

Congrats to you too!! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Jennifurball

Thank you! I am still shocked given how girly my first scan looked lol x


----------



## Januarygirl

Congratulations on your Blessing!!!!:baby:


----------



## Isme

Congratulations!!! Absolutely a boy, for sure! I feel silly now for worrying that my 16-week gender scan could have been wrong about it being a girl. You can *definitely* tell if it's a boy at that stage, apparently. LOL


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations xx


----------



## Mysticalrain

Congratulations on your we boy. Well I have been told my scan is a boy even the person who scanned me who has seen alot of babies over the year said I am not certain but if I had to say I would say boy. Along with everyone else sayings its a boy I was 12 weeks 5 days at my scan and that was the same day you had your gender scan. I will be extremely shocked if they turn around and tell me its a girl now!! To the point I may even faint... XD


----------



## Jennifurball

LOL, I am making myself crazy doubting things, seeing as so many particularly thought girly nub. So I am having a quick gender scan at just under 20 weeks, just to be sure lol. x


----------



## Jennifurball

Had another scan at 18+4! Didn't get the best pics but happy enough that I saw his bits again lol x
 



Attached Files:







potty18.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 1









18wks.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

All boy, congratulations!!:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

